# Brauche dringend Hilfe bei Planung!



## Misaki (1. Aug. 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben.
Nachdem wir den ersten Teich gebaut haben vor einem Jahr, fallen uns immer mehr Fehler auf die wir gemacht haben. Sprich: Keine Uferzone, Schwarze Teichfolie (der Gesamteindruck ist düster   ) , nur 80cm tief, im gesamten einfach zu klein.

Im Frühjahr 2016 startet also unser Projekt Teichbau 2.0! Dazu brauche ich aber dringend eure Unterstützung da ich wenig Ahnung habe.
In diesem Teich sollen unsere Koi-Mix, Shubukin, und dann wenn genug platz ist auch zwei drei richtige Koi.
Also er soll etwa zwei meter breit werden, schon gut 1.60 m tief und etwa 4 meter lang. Die Form sollte eher rechteckig gehen da der Platz dafür gut wäre.
Der Teich soll direkt an der Terasse  sein.
Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Wie sieht es mit der Uferzone aus? Muss man da etwas beobachten? Wie flach?
Muss ich auf eine bestimmte Teichfole achten bei so viel Teichvolumen?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Teichfolie mit Kieselsteinchen/ bzw Steinfolie?
Muss man was beachten wenn man einen Teichfilter selbst bauen möchte? Auf das Teichvolumen z.B. ?
Ideen zum Bachlauf?
Hat jemand andere Tipps? Vorschläge? 

Ganz Liebe Grüße


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2015)

Misaki schrieb:


> Hat jemand andere Tipps? Vorschläge?



Hallo Misaki,
ja - lesen, lesen, lesen. 
Du findest Deine Fragen hier alle schon beantwortet. Du musst dich nur durch die richtigen Foren arbeiten und vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Fachbeitrag lesen.


----------



## muh.gp (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo!

Du kannst mir doch nicht einfach den Projektnamen "Teich 2.0" klauen!!! 

Ansonsten bin ich ganz bei Christine! Ich habe vor meinem Teich 2.0 über den Winter so ziemlich jede Teichbaudoku hier im Forum regelrecht gefressen. Viele Ideen gesammelt, viele Tipps gefunden und dann mein Ding geplant. Den Plan habe ich dann hier zur Diskussion gestellt und mit dem Bau begonnen. Allein durch die fast tägliche Doku zu den Fortschritten habe ich viele nützliche Ratschläge bekommen und Fehler vermieden. War zwar aufwendig, hat sich aber ganz dick gelohnt.

Deine jetzt gestellten Fragen sind sehr allgemein. Befass die mit der Materie, mache deinen Plan und stelle konkrete Fragen, dann wird dir hier immer geholfen. 

Viel Spaß!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Misaki (2. Aug. 2015)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antwort 
Dann werde ich mal weiter lesen und erstmal alles aufschreiben.  
Tägliches dokumentieren klingt zwar echt mühsam aber das wird wohl das beste sein. ... bevor wieder Fehler passieren  

Liebe Grüße,  ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Aug. 2015)

Moinsen,

Ja Planung ist Alles. Ich habe drei Wochen wie ein Irrer gelesen und tausend mal umgeplant. Aber es lohnt sich am Ende. Also nicht verzweifeln. Das Netz bietet auch noch viele andere gute Seiten, außer diesem Forum.


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2015)

Fall ihr die überflüssige Zusatzdiskussion sucht, die ist hier


----------



## Misaki (5. Aug. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Ja Planung ist Alles. Ich habe drei Wochen wie ein Irrer gelesen und tausend mal umgeplant. Aber es lohnt sich am Ende. Also nicht verzweifeln. Das Netz bietet auch noch viele andere gute Seiten, außer diesem Forum.




Ja ich werde wohl auch die nächsten Monate fleißig in diesem forum lesen und ein paar Entwürfe machen. 
Diesmal machen wir alles gleich ein Ticken größer, um es nicht gleich zu bereuen dass wir den Teich hätten größer machen sollen haha  

Grüße,


----------



## Misaki (26. Okt. 2015)

Guten Morgen!

So, ich habe nun etwas weiter geplant und würde natürlich am liebsten sofort loslegen. 
Also zunächst einmal soll der Teich direkt neben, bzw. an die Terasse gebaut werden. Wir haben dann kein Geländer mehr, sodass man schön von der Terasse aus darauf sehen könnte. Der kleine Wasserfall vom alten Teich soll natürlich auch beibehalten werden und ins Eck platziert werden. 
Es sollen drei bis vier Stufen werden. Die Feuchtzone soll so 1-15cm tief werden. Hier hätte ich gerne Pflanzkörbe und Ufermatten untergebracht. Die Sumpfzone soll dann 30cm tief gehen. Die ersten zwei Stufen sollen dann zwischen 25 und 30cm breit werden. An den Rändern, gerade im flachen Wasserbereich hätte ich gerne eine Steinfolie verlegt. Das macht einfach einen schönen hellen Eindruck und wirkt natürlicher finde ich. Hat jemand Erfahrung hiermit? Kann ich diese Folie dann mit speziellem Kleber einfach auf meiner normale schwarzen Teichfolie befestigen?
Die Wasserpflanzenzone soll dann um die kleine Insel herum sein und so 50/60 cm tief werden. Jedoch soll sie wirklich nur um die Insel herum gehen um dieser Stabilität zu bieten. Die Insel hätte ich einfach quasi ausgegraben. Die Form, die ja nur aus Erde besteht, dann mit hasendraht gefestigt und darüber dann mit  beton oder ähnlichem gefestigt sodass auf keinen fall scharfe Kanten an meine Teichfolie geraten und die Insel stabil bleibt und die Kanten nicht abbröckeln. Die Tiefwasserzone soll dann 1.60m tief werden. 
Was meint ihr dazu? Und könnte mir eventuell jemand behilflich dabei sein, wie viel Teichfolie ich kaufen muss? Ich habe nämlich Bedenken, dass ich eine Folie kaufe die zu klein ist. Der Teich soll ja immerhin etwa 3 Meter breit werden und 5 oder 6 Meter lang. 
Und hat jemand eine gute Seite auf der ich meine Folie bestellen kann? Wie sieht es aus mit der Foliendicke? Reichen mir 1mm oder lieber 1,5mm dicke? Und dann am besten EPDM Teichfolie?

Den Filter hätten wir gerne selbst gebaut aus einer Regentonne. Hierzu gibt es ja auch gute Anleitungen im Forum. 
Als Bodensubstrat hätte ich kleinen Kies genommen. Lediglich am Rand in der Feuchtzone hätte ich etwas größeren Kies verwendet. Den teichrand hätte ich zudem gerne mit größeren Steinen abgegrenzt. 
    

Ich freue mich über Ideen und eure Meinung dazu. 
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

zaberhafte Grüße,
auf dass wir dem schlechten Wetter noch ein bisschen entkommen können...


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Okt. 2015)

Das mit der Insel würde ich mir gur überlegen. Das schafft unnötig viel Spannung und Falten in der Folie!


----------



## Küstensegler (26. Okt. 2015)

Man kann die Insel auch oberhalb der Folie erstellen.
Die Folie muss dann nur entsprechend mit Vlies geschützt werden.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## samorai (26. Okt. 2015)

Baue Dir doch eine schwimmende Insel, die mit einer Plastik-Kordel(Seil) verankert wird.
So bist Du unabhängig von der Verlegung der Folie und lebst trotzdem Deinen Traum.
Einen kleinen Fischfutter- Eimer mit Beton gefüllt und oben einen Haken / Oese rein, das ist der Anker.
Styrodur ist der Schwimmer, mehrere Platten ergeben eine Insel. Gut Formbar durch eine offene Flamme oder Nagelbrett (sauerei, lauter weiße Kugeln). Dann mit Ufermatten von Natura-Gard beklebt (sehr saugfähiges Material), darauf kannst Du Pflanzen oder auch Samen verstreuen.
Die Vorteile einer schwimmenden Insel sind; Du hast mehr Wasser im Teich , sie gibt Schutz und Satten für die Tiere im Teich, Du kannst sie abreißen wann Du willst und der Teich muss nicht groß artig um gebaut werden.

Ron!


----------



## samorai (26. Okt. 2015)

Oh, da gibt es ja noch mehr zu Erklären.


Misaki schrieb:


> Wasserpflanzenzone soll dann um die kleine Insel herum sein und so 50/60 cm tief


Sorry, nenne mir mal die Pflanzen die so Tief stehen?


Misaki schrieb:


> . An den Rändern, gerade im flachen Wasserbereich hätte ich gerne eine Steinfolie verlegt. Das macht einfach einen schönen hellen Eindruck und wirkt natürlicher finde ich.


Aber nur ein paar Wochen auf der Teichuhr dann wird es eh grün. Mit Unterwasserkleber
sollte es schon gehen.


Misaki schrieb:


> Und könnte mir eventuell jemand behilflich dabei sein, wie viel Teichfolie ich kaufen muss?


Die meisten legen einen Gartenschlauch oder eine Schnur in das gebuddelte Loch, an der längsten Ausdehnung der Breite und der Länge mit einen Maker anzeichnen +50 cm
auf jeder Seite( Norden,Osten,Süden und Westen).
Folien ab 1mm sind üblich (Flies natürlich auch).

Ron!


----------



## der_odo (27. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

das mit der Insel würde ich auch bleiben lassen. Gerade, wenn der Teich nur 3m breit und dann 1,60m tief ist. Da musst du ja ziemlich steile Ufer machen. und die Insel klaut sehr viel Volum
Dann sieht das nicht wie eine Insel, sondern wie ein Turm im Wasser aus....
An der Terrasse würde ich keine Flachwasserzonen machen, gerade wenn man Fische hat.  Dann hat man eine bessere Sicht auf die Fische und diese können näher an die Terrasse rankommen.
Bei Fischbesatz, der gefüttert wird, benötigst du auf jeden Fall eine ordentliche Filteranlage. (also keinen 150€-Kasten aus dem Baumarkt inkl. Pumpe) Koi benötigen seher viel Futter und die "Schadstoffe" können nicht durch den Teich allein abgebaut werden.
Der Filter sollte an eine Bodenabsaugung angeschlossen werden und ein gut platzierter Skimmer (Oberflächenabzug) ist unerlässlich!

Falls du Seerosen haben möchtest, solltest du 1-2 Stellenneben der Tiefwasserzone einplanen, die maximal 80cm tief sind. Dann hast du eine schöne Auswahl an Seerosen. Ich habe leider keine Zone für Seerosen und konnte nur die "Riesen" nehmen, die dann auch aus 160cm Tiefe hochwachsen.
Den Tiefwasserbereich würde ich nach vorne an die Terrasse legen und die Pflanzenzone nach hinten. Sonst kannst du irgendwann nicht mehr von der Terrasse in die Tiefwasserzone schauen.


----------



## Misaki (27. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 
danke für die Antworten! 
Nunja die Insel hat es mir eigentlich ganz schön angetan... 
Hatte soetwas in einem Video gesehen und es sah schon gut realisierbar aus...so für mich als Frau. 
Hier das Video:  



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx6vC06voaI_




samorai schrieb:


> Die meisten legen einen Gartenschlauch oder eine Schnur in das gebuddelte Loch, an der längsten Ausdehnung der Breite und der Länge mit einen Maker anzeichnen +50 cm
> auf jeder Seite( Norden,Osten,Süden und Westen).
> Folien ab 1mm sind üblich (Flies natürlich auch).



Gut dankeschön. Jedoch habe ich vorgehabt den Teich in einem Rutsch zu machen. Also alles nötige zusammen hamstern über die Winterzeit bis Anfang 2016 und dann loslegen. Sprich, ich hätte die Folie gerne im Internet bestellt sodass sie rechtzeitig da ist wenn das Loch fertig ist. 
Gibt es einen Weg das relativ genau auszurechnen?
(Bin bei sowas nicht so die Leuchte..... Aber Geld zähle ich gerne!  )

Und was die Pflanzen anget habe ich geplanz am Ufer  bzw in der Sumpfzone einiges zu pflanzen und dann eben in der 50cm tiefen Ebene die Seerosen. Aber das kaufe ich spontan und schaue im Laden was zusammen passt und sich gut eignet. 



der_odo schrieb:


> Der Filter sollte an eine Bodenabsaugung angeschlossen werden und ein gut platzierter Skimmer (Oberflächenabzug) ist unerlässlich!



Könntest du mir das mit der Bodenabsaugung nochmal erläutern? Bin ja quasi ein Einsteiger und habe da noch nicht so den vollen Durchblick. An einen Skimmer hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht gedacht, weil ich bis jetz im alten Teich (2.500 L ) auch gut ohne klar komme....


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Okt. 2015)

lesen, lesen, lesen und schlaumachen dann Teich bauen.


----------



## schimpjansen (28. Okt. 2015)

Moin versuche etwas mehr Platz für deinen Teich einzuplanen dann kannst du die Uferzone etwas Breiter machen .Ich habe bei mir den Fehler gemacht zu wenig pflanzzone eingeplant zu haben. Dann Tiefwasserzone 1,60 ist schön aber du wirst dadurch richtig steile Wände bekommen wie ich bei mir. Peil dochmal 1,2 Meter an. Und überlege dir gut ob du nen BA und Skimmer installieren willst .Es gibt nichts besseres als nachher in schwerkraft zu filtern. Ist etwas komplizierter aber mit Hilfe aus dem Forum habe ich es auch geschaft . Du sparrst später Strom und hast alles schön übersichtlich in einem Filterkeller stehen. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Okt. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Sorry, nenne mir mal die Pflanzen die so Tief stehen?


__ Wasserpest. Alle Unterwasserpflanzen. Valisnarien....etliches. auch Seerosen.


----------



## der_odo (28. Okt. 2015)

Hallo.

Gib einmal Bodenablauf +Teich bei google ein. Du kannst dir auch die Zielsaugtechnik von Naturagart anschauen.


----------



## Misaki (29. Okt. 2015)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Moin versuche etwas mehr Platz für deinen Teich einzuplanen dann kannst du die Uferzone etwas Breiter machen .Ich habe bei mir den Fehler gemacht zu wenig pflanzzone eingeplant zu haben. Dann Tiefwasserzone 1,60 ist schön aber du wirst dadurch richtig steile Wände bekommen wie ich bei mir. Peil dochmal 1,2 Meter an.



Hallo,
zunächst danke für die Antworten! 
Bei der Uferzone bin ich mir noch unsicher. Es gibt so viele schöne Wege für die Gestaltung. Und ich habe das letzte Ufer beim ersten teich auf gut deutsch mächtig verkackt. Sprich: Gab quasi keins.   
Deshalb brauche ich da viele tolle Tipps. Jaa, ich weiß lesen, lesen,lesen. Aber das mache ich ja nebenbei weiterhin. Frage trotzdem gerne hier 

Gäbe es denn ein Problem wenn die Wände Steil sind? ist ja eigentlich egal oder wie?

Wunderschönen Abend noch,
Grüße!


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Okt. 2015)

Misaki schrieb:


> Gäbe es denn ein Problem wenn die Wände Steil sind? ist ja eigentlich egal oder wie?


Kommt drauf an wie steil und über welche Wandlänge.

Gibt mindestens 3 Probleme

Bei einer reinen Lehmwand kann, wenn die zu Steil ist ggf Wasser hinter laufen und die Lehmwand aufweichen und dann rutscht der ganze Kram hinter der Folie ab....
Gibt dann eine große Beule im Teich, wenn es nicht gleich die ganze Wand zerstört ist.

An steile Wänden kann man nur mit Taschenmatten Pflanzen befestigen.

Aus steilen Becken können ggf hineingefallene Tiere nicht mehr entkommen.

Ein Zickzack mit Stufen kann funktionieren. Bei mir steht die Folie ca. 10 cm Hoch. eingeklemmt zwischen geschlagenen Steinen. Dann geht es Waagerecht in Richtung Teich Mitte. Auf der Folie habe ich da eine Böschung/Taschen Matte gelegt. Auf dieser liegt die innen Reihe der geschlagenen Steine. Dann geht es ca. 60 bis 80 cm fast steil nach unten....dann kommt eine Stufe mal 50 cm mal bis 1,5 m breit umlaufend im Teich. Dann geht es wieder ziemlich steil nach unten bis auf 1,4 bis 1,6 m.


----------



## muh.gp (29. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

steile Wand und Pflanzen geht schon. Mach einfach einen Absatz rein. 15 bis 20 cm tief und breit und dann ab in die Tiefe... Habe ich bei mir an beiden Längsseiten und funktioniert bestens.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Misaki (1. Jan. 2016)

Hallo und ein Frohes neues Jahr! 

Natürlich konnte ich es nicht lassen etwas weiter zu Planen für meinen teich im Frühjahr.... 
Ich habe nun eine Zeichnung gemacht damit man mal ein ungefähres Bild bekommt wie ich mir das so vorstelle. 
Gerne zeige ich auch die aktuelle Lage vom Garten wo der Teich hin soll. 

Ich möchte den Teich sehr nahe an die Terrasse setzen. Außen herum sollen schöne steine als Abgrenzung.
Das Ufer möchte ich mit Kies und vielen Pflanzen machen. Auch eine Teichfolie in Sand/Steinoptik soll am Rand platziert werden um alles optisch heller zu machen.
Ich weiß die Insel ist nicht so beliebt ....Aber sie hat es mir angetan. Und ich habe mir eine schöne Statue gekauft! 
Ich weiß.... Noch nicht mal einen Teich aber schon die Statue gekauft  
Ich konnte nicht widerstehen! EIne schöne Nixe mit Muschel in den Händen, als Wasserspiel. Traumhaft! 

Hoffe auf konstruktive Kritik, Tipps oder Ideen! 

Grüße.


----------



## Michael H (1. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Ist doch OK mit deiner  Insel , jeder wie er will . Du mußt dir das ja jeden Tag ansehn .
Manche hier haben einen Baum im Teich  .


----------



## Flusi (1. Jan. 2016)

Misaki schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal einen Teich aber schon die Statue gekauft


denke, das geht schon in Ordnung, wenn sie Dir so gut gefällt. 
Hättest Du mal ein Foto?
LG Flusi


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Jan. 2016)

Misaki schrieb:


> In diesem Teich sollen unsere Koi-Mix, Shubukin, und dann wenn genug platz ist auch zwei drei richtige Koi.
> Also er soll etwa zwei meter breit werden, schon gut 1.60 m tief und etwa 4 meter lang


Morgen 
Nu alls erstes würde ich dir empfehlen den Teich grösser zu machen 4 m lang ist schon nicht schlecht
aber 2 m breit ist zu wenig und 1.60 m tief na das reicht grad so
 Du Schreibst 2-3---- Richtige Koi 
was mit dem Koi mix werden die nicht gros
bei mir sind die von 8 cm über 40 cm und grösser  in 4 Jahren geworden

Nu es ist nur meine Meinung aber ich denke bei Koi kannst gar nicht genug Wasser haben
Die koi werden es dir DANKEN


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Misaki
find ich schön, die Idee mit Deiner Nixe, hatte auch sowas ähnliches vor, aber mein Teich ist zu klein, habe jetzt eine Schwimminsel nur mit Pflanzen drauf, möchte aber vielleicht im Garten ein Wasserspiel hinstellen. Stell doch mal ein paar Nixen- Fotos rein bitte.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Misaki (4. Jan. 2016)

Guten Abend! 

Ich habe die Nixe leider schon gut in einem Karton verpackt, bis die Holde Maid auf meine Teichinsel darf. 
Doch Google hatte da noch ein Bild von ihr ... 
Sie hat 75cm Höhe ...  http://www.promondo.de/$WS/promondo/websale8_shop-promondo/produkte/medien/bilder/gross/33276.jpg

Ich habe mir überlegt um die Nixe herum 
ein paar Steine zu legen und eine Art von Gräser oder ein/ zwei Steinpflanzen. Nicht zu viel aber eben vielleicht etwas grün. 

Wie ist das denn mit der Folie in Sand/ Steinoptik. Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Ich hätte sie bei Oase gekauft. Teichfolienkleber gibt es ja überall, mit diesem hätte ich dann die 1 Meter breite Zierfolie auf meine normale teichfolie geklebt. Klappt sowas? Oder ist das schwachsinn? 

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Misaki,
Deine Planung entwickelt sich ! Ich hätte noch ein paar Tipps zum Teich. Bei größeren Fischen und der kleinen Fläche würde ich viel Volumen planen, also steile Ufer, und eine "Wanne". Ich habe bei mir zur Terasse hin steile Ufer gebaut, und ebenso an der Wand gegenüber. Damit die Erde nicht abrutscht, habe ich eine Betonkante gesetzt, und das auch hier im Forum dokumentiert. Die Folienverlegung in eine "einfache" Grube ist am leichtesten, und kostet auch weniger Material (ich spreche auch aus eigener Erfahrung, schließlich habe ich knapp 100 m² Folie für meine 14 m³ Inhalt gebraucht).
Ich würde Dir entlang der Terassenkante ein Steilufer empfehlen, wenn Du in den Teich schauen willst, und nicht auf Pflanzen .
Die Pflanzbereiche würde ich wesentlich breiter machen, damit dort auch was wachsen kann (aber dafür nicht um den ganzen Teich herum, ein oder zwei Bereiche genügen). Am wichtigsten finde ich die flachen Zonen (Wasserlinie bis max 15 cm), eine zweite, tiefere Zone ist ratsam für frostempfindlichere Pflanzen wie Riesenhechtkraut. Allerdings gehen Kois gerne an Pflanzen... .
"Verrohrung" solltest Du idealer Weise gleich mit planen zwecks Verstecken und möglichst guter Durchströmung.
Folie am Steilufer kannst Du mit Uferprofil / Uferkante fixieren, sonst hält es nicht auf Dauer.
EPDM kann ich als Folie empfehlen, hab' ich selber genommen (~1,03 mm, und war nicht wesentlich teurer als gutes PVC).
Kann Dir jemand aus Deiner Bekanntschaft ein Edelstahlgestell basteln als "Inselfundament"? Dann haben die Fische den kompletten Teich als "Schwimmraum", und Du Deine Insel (wenn sie nicht schwimmen soll).
Zur Randgestaltung gibt es elegantere Alternativen als Steinfolie. Unter dem Stichwort "Kapillarsperre" findest Du Anregungen. Am meisten beeindruckt hat mich nach der alte Teich von "Karsten.". 
So weit meine Gedanken zum Thema.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Jan. 2016)

Hallo, Misaki,
gefällt mir sehr gut Deine Nixe. Macht sich bestimmt sehr gut in deinem Teich. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Misaki (3. Apr. 2016)

Hey ihr Lieben!

Ich war fleißig die letzten Wochen und möchte meinen Fortschritt mit euch teilen.
Der teich ist nun etwa 12000-15000 L groß.
Alles mit dem Spaten ausgegraben. 
Die "Insel" Die ich unbedingt wollte wurde jetzt als Steinsäule gemacht, eine Platte darauf und dann als Sahnehäupchen meine Statue. 
Der nächste Schritt wird jetzt sein die überschüssige Folie grob abzuschneiden,
dann die Folie in der Kapillarsperre sozusagen verstecken und danach kommen die Kieselsteinchen und Pflanzen, Ufermatten usw an den Randbereich. 

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Apr. 2016)

Sag mal, hast du die Säule direkt suf die Folie gestellt? Wenn ja , halte ich das für keine gute Idee.


----------



## Misaki (5. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe noch eine Schutzfolie drunter gelegt  Damit nichts passiert. 

Und ich habe schon __ Frösche. ..bzw fette __ Kröten im Teich


----------



## Misaki (10. Apr. 2016)

Hey ihr lieben!   
Danke für die positive Resonanz. 
Hier ein weiteres Bild. Ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht.  Es fehlen noch ein paar Steine und pflänzchen. 

Schönen sonnta euch


----------



## Ida17 (18. Apr. 2016)

Hi Misaki!

Toller Teich, gefällt mir sehr gut mit der holden Maid im Wasser! 
Bin gespannt darauf wie dein Wässerchen sich entwickelt!


----------



## Misaki (30. Apr. 2016)

Hey! Ich hab e ein Problem und hoffe auf eure Ratschläge! 
Meine Wasserwerte sind schlecht  ph Wert stimmt nicht und die anderen Werte Stimmen auch nicht.  Set Teich ist zu sauer....
Was kann ich tun??? 

Danke! !


----------



## Ansaj (30. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Misaki,

erstmal: keine Panik. Wie sind denn die Werte genau und wie hast du gemessen? Wie lange ist das Wasser drin? Lasse erstmal alles ruhen und warte etwas ab, das ökologische System entwickelt sich ja erst noch. Wenn die Werte länger so bleiben, solltest du auf Ursachensuche gehen und Teilwasserwechsel machen, außer natürlich dein Füllwasser kommt schon so aus der Leitung. Was hast du zum Befüllen benutzt und kennst du die Werte?
Fische solltest du jetzt eh noch nicht einsetzen, da es zu kalt ist und der Teich sich einige Wochen/Monate entwickeln sollte. 

P.S:. Was meinst du denn eigentlich mit Koi-Mixe? Könntest du eventuell Bilder machen?
Wenn ich einige Informationen übersehen habe, entschuldige bitte, ich habe die Beiträge nur überflogen.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Misaki (1. Mai 2016)

So jetzt kommt das fette Problem! 
Die Fische sind im neuen Teich. Der alte hatte Wasser verloren, ist uns während dem neuen Teichbau aufgefallen. 

Es stellte sich raus es sind Sasara... oder so ähnlich


----------



## Teich4You (1. Mai 2016)

Du musst schon genau sagen wie die Wasserwerte sind. wie soll man dir sonst helfen? Also in Zahlen. Nicht in Worten.


----------



## Ansaj (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Misaki,

was ist denn nun? Wir wollen dir, bzw. deinen Fischen doch helfen. Aber dafür brauchen wir mehr Informationen.
Wenn der pH-Wert wirklich zu niedrig ist (und darüber kann man streiten, wenn wir den genauen Wert kennen), dann solltest du großzügige Teilwasserwechsel mit vernünftigen Wasser machen (Leitungswasser bietet sich da meistens an). Sowieso solltest du jetzt die Werte (besonders Nitrit/Ammoniak) im Auge behalten und die Fische beobachten.

Ich würde im Übrigen keine Kois hinzu kaufen. Dafür ist der Teich meiner Meinung nach viel zu klein. Aber ein schöner Goldfischteich wird es allemal und da gibt es ja auch einige Farbvariationen: gelb, weiß, Sarasa, __ Shubunkin und verschiedene Körperformen.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Misaki (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo. Entschuldigt Bitte dass ich nicht gleich geantwortet habe, bin momentan größtenteils in einer Klinik in Behandlung und Sonntags nehme ich mir dann eben mal die Zeit um mit meinem Tierheimhund spazieren zu gehen....


So jetzt zum Teich.  Ich poste gleich ein Bild der genauen Wasserwerte. 
Es ist Leitungswasser im Teich. 
Den Fischen geht es prächtig. 

Bild kommt sofort.


----------



## Misaki (2. Mai 2016)

Ganz links ist derTeststreifen. Die Werte wurden schon etwas besser


----------



## tosa (2. Mai 2016)

Und was ist dann dein "fettes" Problem?


----------



## Ida17 (2. Mai 2016)

Hey Misaki!

Die Werte sehen doch ganz manierlich aus, dein ph-Wert scheint sich so bei 7,5-8 einzupendeln das ist in Ordnung. Meinen versuche ich krampfhaft bei 7 zu halten, Problem ist in letzter Zeit der andauernde Regen gewesen. 
Nur der obere Wert (Nitrat oder Nitrit, konnte ich nicht ganz entziffern) sieht etwas rosa aus, da würde ich jedenfalls zum Teil Wasser wechseln mit Leitungswasser


----------



## Misaki (2. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Tipp.
Die Werte sind wie gesagt besser. 
Kh Wert lag am Samstag bei 20 und ph Wert war über 8.


----------



## Ansaj (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Misaki,
diese Teststreifen sind leider sehr ungenau. Tröpchentests sind etwas besser und die Analyse kriegst du oft kostenlos in Läden mit Aquaristikabteilung. 
Deshalb würde ich mir um den pH-Wert jetzt einfach mal keine Sorgen machen. 8 ist doch voll ok. 
Aber du solltest auf Nitrit aufpassen und bei einem hohen pH-Wert auch auf Ammoniak. Da der Teich ganz neu ist, konnten sich noch nicht genug nützliche Mikroorganismen ansiedeln und die Goldfische verstoffwechseln ganz schön. Ich würde jetzt nicht füttern und häufigere Teilwasserwechsel machen. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Misaki (5. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo Misaki
hab jetzt ein neues Wasserspiel im Garten. Hab ja schon lange damit geliebäugelt.
Könnte die Schwester von Deiner Wassernixe sein, oder?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Mai 2016)

...und noch ein paar Bilder...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Misaki (21. Mai 2016)

Wow! Die ist ja klasse! 
Gefällt mir


----------

